# More puppy party pictures...



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I enjoyed seeing everyone again at the puppy party yesterday. It truly was a great group of people and fluffs. Pat was the perfect hostess. She thought of everything. I know how much work she put into this event... and the result was a great time for everyone there!!! :aktion033:

Here are the few pictures I managed to take.

Here's Lynda with her four babies. They are adorable and they follow her around everywhere she goes.... so cute!









This is Erin with Hunter, Alice with Mia and Gemma, and Sue with Tyler.









Here are Erin and Hunter, Edith (Aolani's mom), Alice with Mia and Gemma, and Tammy with Benny and Emma.









Here are Kerry's beautiful girls with Miss Sprite... looking at something???









And here's a group shot:









It was a really nice way to spend the afternoon!! Thanks again, Pat!!!

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Debbie! It was so fun and great to see everyone.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ok Debbie thanks for the names next to the pictures, one question Linda? what's her user name on sm


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:

VERY cool to see so many malts in one place!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:
*AWESOME SHOTS of beautiful fluffs :wub: and SM mommies:thumbsup:* 
thanks so much for taking us along


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> ok Debbie thanks for the names next to the pictures, one question Linda? what's her user name on sm


It is bonniesmommy I think---not sure if that is how it is spelled! Someone correct me!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know Linda and Bonnie, no this is the Linda with 4 babies?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that's my idea of heaven,lots of fluffs,friends and food and of course....good weather!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I know Linda and Bonnie, no this is the Linda with 4 babies?


The one with the four babies, Gigi, Chachi, Choloe, and Katie is Lynda and Lynda is her username.

I so wish I could have been there!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

great great pics


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

great puppy party pics!!:aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Debbie, I just love your piccies!:chili::chili: You had such a good turnout and I just love the group shot. Look at all those darling little Malteses!:wub::wub: Thanks for posting these!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I know Linda and Bonnie, no this is the Linda with 4 babies?


Paula,

Her name is Lynda... both her name and her screen name. She has Chachi (sp?), Chloe, Katie, and little GiGi.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh what fun to see all of these pictures!!!! Really wish we could have been there.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh what fun to see all of these pictures!!!! Really wish we could have been there.


I love seeing all the picures!!!! Wish I would have taken more!!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I am amazed at all you did, Pat (with the help of Kerry and Carrie)! You looked stunning and cool as a cucumber on that humid day. 

I've been verry busy today as well and am really pooped - was going to put off my official applause and thanks to you until tomorrow. BUT - Pearl simply wouldn't stop the carrying on about what a great time she had and how she wanted to thank you RIGHT NOW for such a wonderful social day!!!

So - kisses from Pearl and thanks from me. And Here's Pearlie Girl guarding my purse (when she finally slowed down!):

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=95659&stc=1&d=1307924498


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

educ8m said:


> The one with the four babies, Gigi, Chachi, Choloe, and Katie is Lynda and Lynda is her username.
> 
> I so wish I could have been there!


 
oh, so that's Lynda:biggrin: gosh Lynda looks like you have your hands full, hummmm I'll help ya out with one of your precious babies


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So many cute little white dogs (and some other colors haha)! I know you all had a great time.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm loving seeing the pictures! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh, so that's Lynda:biggrin: gosh Lynda looks like you have your hands full, hummmm I'll help ya out with one of your precious babies


Great pictures, Debbie. :chili: I wasn't as good about taking pix as last year. Too busy gabbing I guess. :blush: And Paula - I already tried that with Chachi...since last year. Lynda's not letting go of any of them....literally :angry::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome pix! It was great seeing you again and meeting little Sprite! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Always beautiful shots, Deb.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I LOVED Sprite Debbie!!!!!!!!!!!! She was so happy the entire day!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Great pictures, Debbie. :chili: I wasn't as good about taking pix as last year. Too busy gabbing I guess. :blush: And Paula - I already tried that with Chachi...since last year. Lynda's not letting go of any of them....literally :angry::HistericalSmiley:


I offered to take Chachi off her hands as well...she turned me down! I fell in love with him.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww, SM mommies and fluffs are all so beautiful!!! :wub::wub::wub: Awesome photos, Debbie! Glad you all had such a wonderful day together!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, Your pictures are just great. I absolutely fell in love with Sprite. She reminds me so much of my precious Gigi. I don't know how you found the time to post your pictures already. I am still wiped out from such a fantastic weekend and haven't even downloaded my pictures or thanked Pat. I hope to do that all today.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

donnad said:


> I offered to take Chachi off her hands as well...she turned me down! I fell in love with him.


Donna, If you spoke better English I might have let you have him. Not sure he would have understood that Brooklyn accent:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Donna, If you spoke better English I might have let you have him. Not sure he would have understood that Brooklyn accent:HistericalSmiley:


:w00t: I know this follows up that little around the table discussion where you were giving us a fine example of the Queen's English as in: Pahking your Cah in Hahvud Yad, Lynda.  Too funny. I guess you aren't giving Chachi to any of us New Yawkers. Love you and John anyway. :smootch:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

lynda said:


> Donna, If you spoke better English I might have let you have him. Not sure he would have understood that Brooklyn accent:HistericalSmiley:


Well I could have taught him some Brooklynese...after all, if he understands your English, he would surely learn mine :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t: I know this follows up that little around the table discussion where you were giving us a fine example of the Queen's English as in: Pahking your Cah in Hahvud Yad, Lynda.  Too funny. I guess you aren't giving Chachi to any of us New Yawkers. Love you and John anyway. :smootch:


Too Funny:HistericalSmiley

Love Ya Sue


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

donnad said:


> Well I could have taught him some Brooklynese...after all, if he understands your English, he would surely learn mine :HistericalSmiley:


Too Too Funny:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Love Ya Donna

PS,
I really enjoyed meeting you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

lynda said:


> Too Too Funny:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Love Ya Donna
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure meeting you and your babies as well! But I still want Chachi!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> I am amazed at all you did, Pat (with the help of Kerry and Carrie)! You looked stunning and cool as a cucumber on that humid day.
> 
> I've been verry busy today as well and am really pooped - was going to put off my official applause and thanks to you until tomorrow. BUT - Pearl simply wouldn't stop the carrying on about what a great time she had and how she wanted to thank you RIGHT NOW for such a wonderful social day!!!
> 
> ...


There's the elusive Pearl! You have no idea how hard I tried to get a pic of that girl and she was doing her best to avoid my particular camera lens. :blush: Love that little girl. :wub:



lynda said:


> Donna, If you spoke better English I might have let you have him. Not sure he would have understood that Brooklyn accent:HistericalSmiley:





Snowbody said:


> :w00t: I know this follows up that little around the table discussion where you were giving us a fine example of the Queen's English as in: Pahking your Cah in Hahvud Yad, Lynda.  Too funny. I guess you aren't giving Chachi to any of us New Yawkers. Love you and John anyway. :smootch:





donnad said:


> Well I could have taught him some Brooklynese...after all, if he understands your English, he would surely learn mine :HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Now that's funny!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> I am amazed at all you did, Pat (with the help of Kerry and Carrie)! You looked stunning and cool as a cucumber on that humid day.
> 
> I've been verry busy today as well and am really pooped - was going to put off my official applause and thanks to you until tomorrow. BUT - Pearl simply wouldn't stop the carrying on about what a great time she had and how she wanted to thank you RIGHT NOW for such a wonderful social day!!!
> 
> ...


Pearl is too funny - everytime I was petting or giving attention to another pup out of nowhere Pearl would come to get some attention too - she knows how to work the crowd.


----------

